
Tech Layoffs Surge to 300,000 - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/17/tech-layoffs-surge-to-300000/
======
CalmQuiet
Sounds like a, "No," answer to Scoble's look at Michael Malone on whether
Silicone Valley is already leading a turnaround
([http://scobleizer.com/2009/02/13/is-silicon-valley-seeing-
an...](http://scobleizer.com/2009/02/13/is-silicon-valley-seeing-an-economic-
turnaround) )

